# HSH help please



## debbie121 (Mar 26, 2002)

Hello 

Please can somone help me out hear just over a year ago I had my FSH levels checked and I had a result of 7.4 which Doc said was great anyway I couldnt continue with IVF at that time because i could'nt afford it then well now I can afford it so had a another FSH result yesterday and I could'nt believe the result it has gone up to 12.8 which I was told is'nt really good and now I have to go on to the max drugs they do I am worried that IVF just wont work now and also is it true that a high level is when your nearing the menapause I dont know why they have gone up so much in just over a year I am 26 years old and I wont see the Doc to talk about the result untill the 15th of January so please please help can IVF work with such a high result I feel so down at the moment. Thankyou.


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Hi Deb,

I'm sure Peter is going to be able to answer this one 'properly' for you.

However, what I would say from my 'brief knowledge' of all this IVF stuff, is that your FSH can vary from month to month. Although it is thought the higher your FSH, the lower your egg reserve is, there are many other factors which do have an impact on this - and I don't believe there are any really accurate tests.

As for starting on the highest level of drugs, don't panic about this. I started ICSI treatment last year and my first result showed and FSH level of 7 (this year it's at 6.5). As this was a perfectly 'normal' range, I was given the lower dose - to which I barely responded, so my cycle was cancelled.

So it just goes to show, you can't rely on FSH levels alone. I have since had a few more cycles on the higher dose and have responded perfectly adequately.

I hope this has helped put your mind at ease a little. But I will hand this over to Peter for the professional word!

Take care - all the best for you cycle (where are you based?)

Love,

Sue


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Debbie,

First of all don't worry! FSH levels can vary enormously and although yours has increased it is by no means excessively high. I would suggest a repeat before treatment just to see if this was a blip or a true increase. FSH does relate to some extent to egg quality although it does vary from person to person and at your levels you should not worry too much. You may, as a result of this, be started on a higher doses of stimulatory drugs but your clinic will monitor this carefully and again this does not present any major problems.

Unless premature menopause is in your family I would not be concerned about this at this stage.

In summary, try not to worry too much, get the FSH level repeated if possible and if you do go ahead there is no reason to think that this FSH will affect the cycle.

Hope this helps,

Peter



debbie121 said:


> Hello
> 
> Please can somone help me out hear just over a year ago I had my FSH levels checked and I had a result of 7.4 which Doc said was great anyway I couldnt continue with IVF at that time because i could'nt afford it then well now I can afford it so had a another FSH result yesterday and I could'nt believe the result it has gone up to 12.8 which I was told is'nt really good and now I have to go on to the max drugs they do I am worried that IVF just wont work now and also is it true that a high level is when your nearing the menapause I dont know why they have gone up so much in just over a year I am 26 years old and I wont see the Doc to talk about the result untill the 15th of January so please please help can IVF work with such a high result I feel so down at the moment. Thankyou.


----------

